# Crepe Myrtle Bowl



## WoodLove (Apr 2, 2015)

So now that the kitchen remodel is almost finished I had some free time to try out my new lathe..... and the lathe did not disappoint. I mounted a decent sized crepe myrtle crotch and started turning. I ended up with a shallow crotch bowl that looks like fiddleback maple. I have one coat of antique oil finish on it so far.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 2, 2015)

beautiful piece Jamie duck


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Apr 3, 2015)

Very nice! All the Crepe Myrtle around where I live has great curl showing, only problem is most of it used for curb appeal on the streets and is owned by the City. Might have to have an "accident" during the next big storm!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Woooo....that bowl has a ton of beauty going on inside it!!


----------

